# Axiom Ocularis and Barbasol can for target



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Some outdoor fun!





Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shooting M8


----------

